# first DWC ( bubbler )



## IRISH (Mar 3, 2009)

what do you think so far? 4.5 weeks. 1200 ppms. flora nova 2 part. this is only a test. after this grow, its on. way easier than soil. minimal maintenance...bb...


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 3, 2009)

There ya go BB.... Looking pretty nice... Finally getting the Hydro thing goin eh )......

Look for a new CG journal soon man... Gonna get kinda wild with the new grow room built 8)


----------



## IRISH (Mar 4, 2009)

thanks CG. cant wait man. you know i'll be there, as usual. new, or old and improved? ...bb...


----------



## Growdude (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks like ya got it down. Plant looks great.


----------



## city (Mar 4, 2009)

Looking good for sure. Hope your happy with the results. I know I was blown away the first time I DWC'd
Have fun with it.. I will pull up a chair for your next dwc journal


----------



## IRISH (Mar 4, 2009)

thanks guys, means alot coming from 3 pros. ...bb...


----------



## Real78 (Mar 5, 2009)

WOW, I hope my first turns out like that. Well only a few more weeks and I will be ready to do a test run first. I just have to get a list of things that need to be check for daily to do when I get her going.


----------



## city (Mar 5, 2009)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> thanks guys, means alot coming from 3 pros. ...bb...


Man I hope you weren't counting me as one of those pros.... I ask to many questions to be real good at this....lol


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 5, 2009)

Not a pro here either, but thank ya 8)


New space, I refinished my attic, insulated, drywalled ran electricity , the works... 10'x25' space )... Still have a little to do, but will get it done while the kids are vegging 8)


----------



## aaonehundred (Mar 5, 2009)

Looking Nice. . .Yeah, I agree with you about DWC is being easy . . .


----------



## IRISH (Mar 5, 2009)

a few more pieces of eye candy.   .

5 weeks...bb...


----------



## IRISH (Mar 9, 2009)

5.5weeks...bb...


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 9, 2009)

hey i want to try this.
can anyone give me a link how exactly to make a DWC
and maybe explaining it
id appreciate it


----------



## city (Mar 9, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> hey i want to try this.
> can anyone give me a link how exactly to make a DWC
> and maybe explaining it
> id appreciate it


easy easy.

1 5 gal bucket
1 net pot lid or make your own
1 seed
1 rock wool cube
1 bag of clay pellets
1 3" airstone
1 air pump
nutes of your choice. i use "Ionic solutions". simple. 3 differnt containers for the whole grow.
lamp
love.
 i like to get the seedling started to about 4-5 inches of root comming out the bottom,
place inthe net pot with root hanging out the bottom. place airline thru the pot and attach clean airstone 8 " or so under basket.

 carefully place the "cleaned"clay pellets anound the start up till the first set of leaves.
Nute the water to 1/4 solution if using Inonic. ph water after this to proper.. cannot use ph up, then use ph down (or visa versa)if you went to far. you will have to start over with fresh water and nutes.
place place in the water.
water will oxygenate do to the airstone working.. dont ever shut the pump off.
once about 2 weeks of that you will be able to bring your nutes up to full amount.. 
water changes about every 10 days depending on how much is being used. will be more frequent the further along you go.
pretty basic.. any more questions about this should be in a new thread.

sorry for taking over the thread on this BB.
 now back to BB's great grow


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 10, 2009)

Very nice BB! DWC was always one of my fav methods. Looks like you have it dialed man! Great job!,


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 10, 2009)

Real nice, bb!  In one of the pics it looks like you're growing in one of those rubbermaid storage sheds?


----------



## IRISH (Mar 10, 2009)

thanks NCH, Art, & City.

yes art, this is a rubbermaid , 2 door , outside tool storage shed. i pd $75 at my local hardware. they were asking something like 130 for it, and, because it had a crack in the top, i got it for the low, low, of 75.:hubba:  ...
i tol the man that sold it to me, i am the duck-tape king.   ...bb...

also to thedonofchronic. you'll also need to invest in a decent digi Ph meter, and a digi TDS/PPM meter. i can give you a link for some decent ones that i use if you need it. they were pretty cheap, and most importantly, they work well.  ...bb...


----------



## IRISH (Mar 10, 2009)

i believe this will be my 5th complete grow in this rubbermaid box. it's not even set up properly to the advanced growers specs.:hubba:  . and , let me tell y'all, i've grown some very good bud in there...

i just got a 400, with a stanley fan, set on low, blowing in there, from outside the shed, on the floor, with the doors open.    ...

and, if i can do this , and get by with growing some ickey-sticky, anyone can do it. .

really, i'm a procrastinator. i've been gathering to build something more permanent. i will soon have my new room set-up to accomodate 6 buckets.  . never really grew more than a few at a time inside. so, this will be a new show , more or less for me too...

take care...bb...


----------



## city (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey I'm still here...........waiting for an update................just waiting
Where the damn update with pics.....?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 20, 2009)

Man Im glad to see you gettin into the hydro Banjo..I put a few clones in soil the other day..first time messin with soil in awhile...And it was a mess, I'll save the dirty work for outdoors, hydro is too clean and your doin' good, that looks healthy and delicious. Good work BB.


----------



## IRISH (Mar 20, 2009)

i got a little grow journal over in outdoor. :hubba: . 

thanks for stopping by the shed city, and TN. .

TN, i'm really lik'in the water buckets. my 'lil woman just joined in for her first ever grow indoors, with a soil grow.:hubba: . the women are always more cleaner, and, more meticulate as to thier grows. . (she's growing daddy some bud. she don't partake.).

that gigabud is look'in sweet TN. got my seat on this one bro. .

heres the link to the pic updates, at 7 weeks...bb...

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37900...bb...


----------



## Fulf (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey is that a mainly indica hybrid?  Btw looks great!


----------



## IRISH (Mar 22, 2009)

these are at 7 weeks in the pic. they are nearing week 8 tomorrow. have got to take more pics l8er...bb...


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 22, 2009)

hey looks great bro keep her growin!!! u know whats one thing i noticed when i was growing the white widow was that flora nova has to much N in it for the end, so changed that and now i use flora bloom which has 0 N. its just a suggestion becuase i think it effected my end product.


----------



## IRISH (Mar 22, 2009)

you said you use flora bloom? are you talking the 3 part? i use the 2 part. flora nova. ...

i did ww's last winter, with flora nova in soil. they were nute sensitive big time, but in the end, they used up all N. they were very good. . gotta get some of those going again.

this is a 8 week strain, and it is just starting to use up its reserve at 7.5 weeks. it really began at 7...bb...


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 23, 2009)

yes i used flora nova grow to veg my sour d but i would suggest the flora bloom in bloom i know its a three part but i dont think u need the micro in flower anyway jus add some floralous plus for the first four weeks at most. im jus saying because your leaves look real dark and waxy and thats not good in late flower.
to sum it up, more phos. in flower means more buds more nitrogen means more leaves.
also i got a couple plants growin in the same cab u got but i got mine from target for 70 bucks.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 23, 2009)

Looking great BB, once you go hydro you see dirt is for outdoor grows.


----------

